# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  La fiscalizacion tributaria

## wgalloso

LA FISCALIZACION TRIBUTARIA  WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ABOGADO  985105276 Revisando la legislación  relacionada a la SUNAT, nos encontramos con  el  *Decreto Supremo N° 085-2007-EF que aprueba el Reglamento del Procedimiento de Fiscalización de la SUNAT;* *atendiendo que  conforme lo establece el artículo 61° del Código Tributario dispone  que la determinación de la obligación Tributaria efectuada por el deudor tributario esta sujeta a fiscalización o verificación por la Administración  Tributaria , la que podrá modificarla  cuando constate la omisión o inexactitud en la información proporcionada , emitiendo la Resolución de Determinación, Orden de pago o Resolución de Multa; por otro lado en su Artículo 62°, precisa que la facultad de Fiscalización de la Administración Tributaria se ejerce en forma discrecional, la cual comprende  la inspección, investigación y el control del cumplimiento de las obligaciones tributarias, incluso de aquellos sujetos que gocen de inafectación, exoneración o beneficios tributarios, teniendo para tal efecto el plazo de un año, prorrogable (art. 62 A;  C.T.) .* *Si bien es cierto,  el Código Tributario,  va a establecer la facultad discrecional de la Administración Tributaria, para iniciar procesos de fiscalización,  sin embargo no existía regulado el procedimiento a seguir para estos casos, de allí que la norma en comento viene a suplir este vacío, conceptuándolo como aquel mediante la cual al SUNAT comprueba la correcta determinación  de la obligación tributaria, así como el cumplimiento de las obligaciones formales.* *Para lo cual debemos tener claro que todo inicio de un proceso de fiscalización debe iniciarse en la fecha que surte efecto la notificación, por la cual se da a conocer al sujeto fiscalizado, el nombre del agente Fiscalizador y el primer requerimiento quien gozará de las facultades necesarias, para poder participar durante el procedimiento de  fiscalización; en dicha carta debe indicarse como mínimo a) Nombre o razón social  del sujeto fiscalizado; b) Domicilio Fiscal; c) RUC; d) Número de documento; e) fecha; Objeto o contenido del documento; y g) la firma del funcionario competente de la SUNAT; de no cumplir con estos requisitos, dicho acto sería nulo y por tanto su notificación no surtirá efecto legal, debiendo ser invocado por la  parte afectada, dentro de los alcances  previstos en el artículo 109 del  Código Tributario.* *Debemos tener presente que los actos administrativos en el sector público son formales, por lo que  de no cumplirse con las formalidades son ineficaces jurídicamente, pudiendo en este caso el contribuyente  a ser fiscalizado poder interponer los recursos legales que la ley le franquea.* *Atendiendo que todos tenemos como garantía constitucional el derecho fundamental a la defensa,  las cartas en las cuales se nos notifica el inicio de un proceso de fiscalización debe de contener; es por ello que la norma en comento contiene normas que regulan la actuación de la autoridad tributaria como es  la indicación de los periodos y tributos que serán materia del procedimiento; ser del el caso la ampliación de estos, si se reemplaza al agente fiscalizador  o la inclusión de nuevos agentes;  de igual manera se le efectuará  el requerimiento  de la exhibición y/o presentación de informes, análisis, libros de actas, registros y libros contables y demás documentos  y/o información, relacionados con hechos susceptibles  de generar obligaciones tributarias o para fiscalizar inafectaciones, exoneraciones o beneficios tributarios.*  *Teniendo como base este pequeño resumen, vayámonos preparando para lo que la SUNAT ha anunciado: EL INICIO DEL PROCESO DE FISCALIZACIÓN DE LAS  EMPRESAS AGRÍCOLAS.* Temas similares: Brack: Nuevo sistema de fiscalización permitirá sancionar a quienes violen legislación ambiental Artículo: Deuda tributaria total de Tumán, Pomalca y Cayaltí asciende a S/. 229 millones Fiscalización ambiental comenzará en agosto en zonas más contaminadas del país, anuncia Brack En Lambayeque sentencian a empresario arrocero por defraudación tributaria Ejecutivo designa a Superintendente Nacional de Administración Tributaria

----------

